# Heil - Trailer zur deutschen Neonazi-Komödie



## FlorianStangl (23. Mai 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Heil - Trailer zur deutschen Neonazi-Komödie* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Heil - Trailer zur deutschen Neonazi-Komödie


----------



## Mourning-Blade (23. Mai 2015)

Mourning-Blade schrieb:


> Bestimmt mit Steuergeldern finanziert!



Aber wirkt irgendwie lustiger als Iron Sky, auch wenn die Raumschiffe fehlen


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (23. Mai 2015)

Naja...nicht so der Burner die Gags da ^^"


----------



## Worrel (23. Mai 2015)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Naja...nicht so der Burner die Gags da ^^"


Das mit dem "Auf dem rechten Auge blind" hat mir ein Schmunzeln entlockt ... aber der Rest ...


----------



## Wynn (23. Mai 2015)

mal als verleih dvd anschauen ^^ 

wie die linken als verkiffte hippies dargestellt wurden war auch nicht schlecht ^^

aber ich habe sorge das man im trailer die besten szenen sah


----------



## Orzhov (23. Mai 2015)

Mehr Niveau als jegliche Downgradedebatte.


----------



## Schalkmund (23. Mai 2015)

Schaut auf jeden Fall unterhaltsamer aus als die meisten anderen deutschen Kino-Produktionen


----------



## Wynn (24. Mai 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Schaut auf jeden Fall unterhaltsamer aus als die meisten anderen deutschen Kino-Produktionen



Fack ju Goethe und der eine film wo sie mit dem türken auf ner insel gestrandet war ganz gut 

und Dungeon Siege auch ^^


----------



## Schalkmund (24. Mai 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Fack ju Goethe und der eine film wo sie mit dem türken auf ner insel gestrandet war ganz gut
> 
> und Dungeon Siege auch ^^


Ich sag unterhaltsamer als die Meisten ... ab und an gibts auch mal sehenswerte deutsche Filme wie "Bang Boom Bang" oder "Lammbock". Dungeon Siege (Boll Produktion) sehe ich jetzt mal als (schlechten) Scherz an.


----------



## nerdone (24. Mai 2015)

Ob der Film wirklich gut ist sei dahingestellt. Es ist jedenfalls wichtig dieses Thema zu behandeln, um vor allem jungen Leuten darzustellen, wie dumm Rassismus und rechte Gedankengänge eigentlich sind. Die Szene mit dem "wär Tiere mag kann kein schlechte Mensch sein" und auch einige Andere im Trailer, habe ich tatsächlich schon oft in Social Media Kanälen in der Art mitbekommen. Ich glaube dass dieses lächerlichmachen der Na*is eine sehr guter Ansatz ist diesen Strömungen etwas entgegenzusetzen. Mehr davon!


----------



## Wynn (24. Mai 2015)

Naja nicht nur die Nazis werden lächerllich gemacht ^^ Links,rechts, BND und die Politik alle bekommen was ab ^^

Der schlimmste deutsche Film wo selbst Far Cry von Uwe Boll gegenüber glänzt kommt dieses jahr in die kinos 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CriNJtca2aQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



FSK12 die ganzen gehypten deutschen youtube stars "altersstufe 8 bis 16" sind da zu finden ^^


----------



## Schalkmund (24. Mai 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> FSK12 die ganzen gehypten deutschen youtube stars "altersstufe 8 bis 16" sind da zu finden ^^


Ich sehe es schon kommen, es wird der erfolgreichste deutsche Filme des Jahre, trotz völligem Verrisses aller Kritiker.


----------



## CYBERHOUND (25. Mai 2015)

Ich fürchte, dass ist mal wieder einer dieser Filme, wo ich im Trailer schon alle witzigen Inhalte gesehen habe und dann beim Sehen des wirklichen Films nur auf genau diese Szenen warte...


----------



## eXitus64 (31. Mai 2015)

immerhin versuchen deutsche Filme keine Seriösität mehr zu verkaufen. Die wissen schon vorher, dass der Film scheiße wird - ein Fortschritt!


----------



## Viper2110 (31. Mai 2015)

wer guckt so einen Müll ?


----------

